# can't get jack dempseys to breed



## PAguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I have had this male and female together for almost a year male is 8 inches female is 6 inches . I can not get them to spawn i am thinking of adding a nother female . Any advise would be great thank you .


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

If the pair have been together a year, then adding another female will probably end up as a dead female.

How is the tank setup? Give them spots to spawn, so add a flowerpot or a piece of slate. I also find the like secluded or secure spots to spawn so add decor and other things around the spots to make them feel like it is a safe spot to spawn.

Also lots of water changes with slightly cooler water each change might spur them to spawn as well.


----------



## PAguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you jason_nj they are in a 125 gallon i was doing a water change every other day for about a month and nothing . I have three spawning areas setup for them they never leave each others side . I have tried temps at 77 to 84 still no luck water checks out good ph 7.2 nh3 0 no2 0 no3 2.0 ppm . I have also tried heavy feeding frozen blood worms brine shrimp and kryle live earth worms even feeder fish . I will try and rearange the tank again and see what happens thank you very mutch for the help .


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Do you have any other fish in the 125 gal? I find having some dither fish like Tiger Barbs or Giant Danios in the tank helps a little, tends to calms them down and also when they spawn, gives them other fish to concentrate on instead of killing one another. They'll work to protect the fry instead of the male trying to immediately spawn again.

As for a secluded spot, add a large flowerpot and put in facing a back corner. You won't be able to see if but it'll be a really secure spot and my guess is they'll take to it pretty quickly. Also it makes the spot have really calm water. I found my dempsey don't spawn as much if their breeding spots are in areas with lots of current.

Anyway, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## PAguy (Dec 1, 2011)

This is my pair sorry not the greatest pic but its the only one i have tank mates are 1 rotkeil severum 1 pollini 1 savini 6 giant danios and a royal pleco . I purchased a pot this morning it is in the tank and they are loving it placed it facing a corner hope it works thank you for all your help .
http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h36 ... /006-1.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Just curious if they are the dominant fish in this tank? Generally a pair has to be able to own space before they will even consider laying eggs.

I know IME, once a male salvini has put some size on, they put a quick stop to any convicts attempting to breed in their tank. I had JD at one time as well, with salvini, but they were most definately in no position to claim space and breed in the tank with my male salvini. Never kept polleni so no idea on their abilities but they do get big.

Of course if the salvini and polleni are considerbly smaller....then I am on the wrong track entirely.


----------



## PAguy (Dec 1, 2011)

The pair are the largest in the tank the male is the dominant fish he has at least 3 inches on all his tank mates . If thing do not start to progress i may relocate some fish to another tank and see how it goes . thank you bernie comeau


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with Bernie, if they aren't the dominant fish in the tank they rarely spawn. Even if there are the dominant fish, if they are credible threats in the tank that may prevent them from spawning.

Although, it doesn't sound like it in your case. Also since they really like the flowerpot, I say give it a few weeks and see what happens. Look for the female to get really dark, like black color. That's a sure sign she's ready to spawn.


----------



## PAguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you very much guys i will keep you posted .


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a lot of females that dont bother unless i give them frozen shrimp or blood worms for a week. Sometimes its just about nutrition i think & the female feeling confident enough. i Also notice whenever i use baking soda in the new water for water changes it seems to intice them to spawn a bit, which has to do with PH. I use about a teaspoon per 30 gallons


----------



## PAguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I wanted to thank all of you for your help it has taken a bit but my jds have spawn it is now day two and things are going as they should for now i will keep you posted thanks again PAguy .


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome, congrats on the spawn.


----------

